
SoftBank Commits Another $3B to WeWork - wwarner
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-13/softbank-commits-another-3-billion-to-wework
======
maxxxxx
" In 2017, the company lost $933 million on $886 million in revenue, according
to financial documents associated with its bond offering."

This is just nuts. How can such a thing even call itself a "business"?

